# Hello from Michigan!



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome from another Michigander!

Your horses are beautiful. My mare is a Morgan cross (at least that is what I have been told) so I am a bit partial to them. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome! I'm from Michigan as well, just south of Kalamazoo. I love your Morgan, she's beautiful and looks like a dream to ride.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually live just north of Lansing but go down to Kalamazoo often since my sister goes to WMU. And she is a dream! Tries to do whatever I ask of her and is such a fast learner! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome! Also from Michigan, Oakland county area. Gorgeous horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

legyield768 said:


> Welcome! Also from Michigan, Oakland county area. Gorgeous horses!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

kate114 said:


> I actually live just north of Lansing but go down to Kalamazoo often since my sister goes to WMU. And she is a dream! Tries to do whatever I ask of her and is such a fast learner!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm about 25-30 minutes from Western's campus. It's too expensive for me, lol, I go to KVCC (Kalamazoo Valley Community College)

Where do you go to school? I see your 2 hours from your home. North of your hometown?


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha I totally understand the money part! Currently I am at Ferris State University in Big Rapids which is northwest, but as soon as this semester is finished I am moving back home and I will be going to Lansing Community College or Davenport University.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

hello, im from michigan too. welcome to the forum


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know some people that go to Ferris. Davenport is pricey too. *sigh* Stupid college.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ha yes it is but at home I work at the hospital and Daenport gives employees of the hospital a 25% discount. So that will help plus I can get tuition reimbursement from the hospital, about 2,000/semester I believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

